# is being heavier bad for freestyle?



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

just wondering, is being heavier, 6 ft tall, 175lbs + gear=200lbs make it harder to do tricks? cuz you've got this extra weight compared to a lighter rider. but on the flipside, your muscles are probably stronger too. what do you think?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

last year i saw a dude that was about 6'3 280 lbs or so (NOT in shape, pretty fat) stompin out in the park. i didint see him hit big jumps but the boxes and rails, he was owning. he was about the cleanest rider there that day.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fat does not equal out of shape and thin doesn't equal in shape. I know plenty of big dudes That keep up or out perform little dudes in multiple sports. I'm 6' 290 an can board all day. I play basketball with little duded an keep up. I lift weights and out lift most of my friends. I also don't Do many jumps but I would have when I WAs younger. I'm 33 now.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

btw i should clarify a bit. for example: all things being equal, 200 lb rider vs a 160 lbs rider. which one has a better chance of doing a clean 1080? or does weight doesn't matter and it just all comes down to practice make perfect? 

this weight question came to me after reading an article about those ski jumpers. they need to be as light as possible. apparently for every 2 lbs of weight reduced, they gain 4 ft in distance. however freestyle snowboarding is about tricks so maybe this weight thing does not apply.

while on topic, how would weight contribute to snowboard cross? heavier the better?


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> btw i should clarify a bit. for example: all things being equal, 200 lb rider vs a 160 lbs rider. which one has a better chance of doing a clean 1080? or does weight doesn't matter and it just all comes down to practice make perfect?
> 
> this weight question came to me after reading an article about those ski jumpers. they need to be as light as possible. apparently for every 2 lbs of weight reduced, they gain 4 ft in distance. however freestyle snowboarding is about tricks so maybe this weight thing does not apply.
> 
> while on topic, how would weight contribute to snowboard cross? heavier the better?


First of all, I don't think you need to worry about doing 1080's. Take it slow man, just enjoy riding. Secondly, it depends what type of riding you want to do. Just look at the jibbers and park junkies that are kicking around your mountain - chances are they are not tiny guys, and can definitely be somewhat near your size. They are ripping just fine. It all comes down to practice making perfect. Thirdly, because you're a big heavy guy you can rock that gangster steeze and it won't look like shit. Being big will not affect your snowboarding.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

A big gut spins off center... Hahaha. Well, out of shape means its not gonna happen. You can be "big", or shall we say FAT and still be in shape, in that case you can ride well and stylish. After about 250 pounds we are getting into the "obese" range, I doubt you will be doing much good things for your joints etc etc etc.

So, get in shape and stop asking stupid questions.


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

Size isn't a big deal. I'm a regular power-lifter/olympic-lifter so I'm 5'8", 205lb, dense as fuck and I don't think it inhibits me in anyway. One of my gym buddies I ride with is 5'10" 225 and he can epic shred in the park. So long as your equipment can handle your weight, it doesn't matter. Most of the sport comes down to generating power and having effective balance relative to your size. Both of those you can develop by practicing. Although a little off season training can help too


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Argo said:


> Fat does not equal out of shape and thin doesn't equal in shape. I know plenty of big dudes That keep up or out perform little dudes in multiple sports. I'm 6' 290 an can board all day. I play basketball with little duded an keep up. I lift weights and out lift most of my friends. I also don't Do many jumps but I would have when I WAs younger. I'm 33 now.


Man I'm not calling you out so don't take it that way, but come on, lol, don't let being 33 keep you from the kickers, I'm 32 and ride park almost all day. Never too old!

Edit: As far as the topic goes, flexibility can play a large part in things too.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> just wondering, is being heavier, 6 ft tall, 175lbs + gear=200lbs make it harder to do tricks? cuz you've got this extra weight compared to a lighter rider. but on the flipside, your muscles are probably stronger too. what do you think?




Thats not that heavy?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes. Even though scientifically speaking 2 objects will fall at the same rate, there's going to be more resistance against the larger object. It's also going to take more force and momentum to initiate the spin as well as to stop it. Heavier people are also going to land with a lot more force where as a smaller indavidual is going to be more agile


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

WTF is up with the continuously stupid questions? Also who wears 25lbs of gear when shredding park I'd like to meet that person.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

I wouldn't say height effects you very much, but I will say that weight can. You don't sound like a very heavy guy for your size, so I would say you're fine. I am about 6'2" 210 now but I used to play football in college and was pushing 280 during much of the boarding season. After losing that weight I would for sure say that boarding is far more enjoyable when on the lighter side. Having said that I think the key is just to be in shape. Exercise vastly improves coordination and resistance to injury, not to mention you feel better and are more capable that way. When I was 280, sometimes boarding woud be really rough on my feet because I would pack out boots so fast. As far as individual riding styles go, park riding was the hardest when I was heavier. I could ride super fast everywhere, but it was really hard to get any air off of anything. You also sink in pow a bit more. I don't know I mean some people are great athletes when they are heavy but I'm over it and am still losing more weight.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't see why it matters. I mean, you can't control your body type. Short and squatty, tall and skinny, or somewhere in between. It is what it is. Regardless of body type being in good shape will only help. 

I'm 5'11" and range anywhere from 175 - 195 depending on beer and pizza intake. I can tell you I ride a lot better at 175 than 195. I'm about 190 right now and working my way back down.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Travis Rice is pretty big (6' 185-190-ish lbs), and it doesn't seem to hold him back.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Being heavier is very bad for freestyle...

My riding weight is usually between 170-180 but last year I broke my foot and sat on the couch non-weight bearing for 10 weeks. I gained 35lbs eating fast food and delivery and rode last season at 205. I'm down to 190-195 now but I am far from as good as I used to be, simply because I can't pop like I used to. 

And I never thought it would be so hard to lose 30lbs...I guess it doesn't help that my GF is a chef.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you guys think my 30 pound weener will give me too much rotating mass when I try 360's?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Dano said:


> Yes. Even though scientifically speaking 2 objects will fall at the same rate, there's going to be more resistance against the larger object. It's also going to take more force and momentum to initiate the spin as well as to stop it. Heavier people are also going to land with a lot more force where as a smaller indavidual is going to be more agile


btw do u think a heavier rider has a better chance of stomping a landing due to increased weight? somehow i think heavy = stable. i could be wrong though.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Not really. A low center of gravity (better for short people) , balance, and core strength is going to be more stable. Being bigger will just make you impact harder, and I'd say make it easier to catch edges


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

acrobatic type maneuvers such as snowboard park tricks are definitely easier for smaller lighter people. At least that's how i feel being 6'4" , 220 lbs. just look at gymnasts. they're tiny. 

although us bigger folk can kick ass on bombing big mountains. we fly and carve shit up real good.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I really don't think it matters that much, as long as you have the required muscle mass and physical shape for your weight. Your body is built the way it is, and as long as you keep it in athletic shape it will do whatever you want.

If you relatively are overweight,(out of shape, excess fat) that will effect your riding because your body is lugging around a bunch more weight then your muscles are used to hucking. I used to be chubby and lost 40lbs years ago, and it made huge improvements for my riding. I had more stamina, landings and bumps were much softer on my knees, I had more agility, and just overall I was able to huck my body faster and more accurately.

So if you are in shape and within a healthy weight range, don't worry about it, it's just the way you are.


----------

